

Can you really create a useful app in just 54 Hours at a #Startup Weekend event? - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.wordpress.com/2011/06/13/how-to-go-from-eating-pizza-to-building-a-disruptive-startup-in-just-54-hours/

======
ColinWright
Hey Greg - didn't you submit this just 5 hours ago?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2652020>

